# 2008 Southeast Michigan Rally



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*2008 SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN RALLY*
The decision has been made! Hope we can get a good turn out for this years MI Rally.








Any questions please ask! After we get a good idea of the number of sites needed we can reserve some spots.

*LOCATION:* Camp Dearborn - Milford, MI * CAMP DEARBORN LINK*
1700 General Motors Road - Milford, MI 48380 (248) 684-6000

*DATES:* August 15-17

*ATTENDEES:* Copy and Paste the list in to a new post and add your name!
1. BoaterDan
2. Sayonara
3. Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> The decision has been made! Hope we can get a good turn out for this years MI Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you're organizing a Rally, what a great idea!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

They also have some pavillions and even a building if the attendee numbers climb enough. The beach pictures above are the lake within the campground a couple hundred yards away - there's another much larger more public one as well.

Also, a canteen that's open in the evenings with food and ice cream and a DJ and ice cream. Oh yeah, and they have ice cream. There's usually a hundred or two kids there "dancing" and hanging out Friday & Saturday night. Did I mention there's ice cream?

There are some very big open fields. We'll take rockets and kites. We could use a baseball diamond if enough people are there.

So, come on everybody!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> They also have some pavillions and even a building if the attendee numbers climb enough. The beach pictures above are the lake within the campground a couple hundred yards away - there's another much larger more public one as well.
> So, come on everybody!


I believe the 2 new BIG waterslides will be open as well as horseback riding and other stuff at the park down the road.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ice cream and water slides!!??!! I can hardly hold myself back from drooling on the keyboard. Unfortunately (for the rally, but good for us), we have reservations at Yankee Springs, just north of Kalamazoo the week before that. Feel free to stop by for a ice cream cone and a ride on one of the families waverunners


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We would love to make it; however we have already booked the weekend in northern Ontario. Have fun









Thor


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

NO PETS ALLOWED?????

I wont be there..

sorry my little traveling friend would never let me go with out her.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow! Close to home!

We can't make it.....Woodward Deam Cruise weekend.

Sounds like fun


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

[quote name='Sayonara' date='Mar 27 2008, 08:55 PM' post='282070']
*2008 SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN RALLY*
The decision has been made! Hope we can get a good turn out for this years MI Rally.








Any questions please ask! After we get a good idea of the number of sites needed we can reserve some spots.

*LOCATION:* Camp Dearborn - Milford, MI * CAMP DEARBORN LINK*
1700 General Motors Road - Milford, MI 48380 (248) 684-6000

*DATES:* August 15-17

*ATTENDEES:* Copy and Paste the list in to a new post and add your name!
1. BoaterDan
2. Sayonara
3. Nathan

DT

The website doesn't give information for overnight rates..how much is it to stay there?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Stan said:


> DT
> The website doesn't give information for overnight rates..how much is it to stay there?


Good question. Im surprised its not on there. BoaterDan will have to confirm (hes been there more than me). I think its $40 or so per night.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, they really messed up their web site a few months ago. I'll try to call them today to get exact rates.

As I recall, last year the non-resident rates were $29 for full hookup and $24 for electric+water.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I called and got more info. Dan was exactly right. 
The pricing is as follows. (for non-Milford or Dearborn Residents):

$21 electric only
$25 water/electric
$29 water/electric/sewer

They will not hold a group section unless all sites are paid for at that time. As of now they have plenty of space for that weekend. Id suggest you call in your reservation soon.

1 final decision - site location. Dan suggested the area closest to the play area and i would agree. The only negative is that there is no sewer. The sites with sewer are not too far away from the play area. If you look at the map, the (w/e, w/e/s) sites are located in the bottom left corner. Let us know what you think of that.....

Once we deciede on the location I will call in my reservation and let them know that the Outbackers will be calling in *MASS NUMBERS *to all be together.....

Kensington Park is right down the road - 4 miles. There is a lot to do there too. As i indicated above, there is horseback riding, water park, trails, petting farm, hay rides, etc. we have been there already this year and the kids have a great time! the park fee is $4 for the day. hay rides and the water park is an extra minimal charge.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If we go full hookup I suggest the very NE corner of that area. Some of the locations in that new full hookup are not that great IMO.

I don't need sewer for the weekend, but I'll go with the flow. (Yuk yuk) The w+e area has the playground and a big field for the kids to run around in. Plus it's a little more of a separate area so the smaller ones can ride bikes in the road with a little less parental stress.









Then again, not having to dump on the way out is nice.

BTW, this place is such a short drive from home we usually pay for Sunday night just so we can hang out another day.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> If we go full hookup I suggest the very NE corner of that area. Some of the locations in that new full hookup are not that great IMO.
> 
> I don't need sewer for the weekend, but I'll go with the flow. (Yuk yuk) The w+e area has the playground and a big field for the kids to run around in. Plus it's a little more of a separate area so the smaller ones can ride bikes in the road with a little less parental stress.
> 
> ...


All very good info! The w/e area would be good for the reasons you point out. so count me as a second on the w/e only.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Kind of a long haul but IF we don't get our outfit sold before this rally we might be wanting to join you there! Our 48th wedding anniversary and wifes birthday are both on August 19th! Close enough eh?

So maybe we'll see you there.








OH no! Just saw they don't allow doggies! That leaves us out as we always take him. He's only 8lbs, and part of us..Thanks anyway,
Carl*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

beautifulnorth said:


> OH no! Just saw they don't allow doggies! That leaves us out as we always take him. He's only 8lbs, and part of us..Thanks anyway,
> Carl[/b]


8 lbs ??







was that a typo? I think you might be able to get away with it if its only 8lbs....maybe at least call and ask.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> OH no! Just saw they don't allow doggies! That leaves us out as we always take him. He's only 8lbs, and part of us..Thanks anyway,
> Carl[/b]


8 lbs ??







was that a typo? I think you might be able to get away with it if its only 8lbs....maybe at least call and ask.
[/quote]

*LOL No not typo. he's a toy Poodle..neat little guy. Really an "it" as he's neutered. Cream colored. We'll see when we get closer.
Regards, Carl*


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in this, but if we're still doing it we better make some reservations soon.


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Count Jim in for the rally, but I have to work that weekend (someone has to pay for the camper)







Should we reserve the spot now?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, Dan. Has anyone contacted the campground yet? I think we may also be interested.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I called a couple months ago and they would not allow me to hold sites without paying for them all. Ill check in again and see if i can talk them in to it.

Lets do another list of attendees....

1. Sayonara (pending the 08.10.08 childbirth goes well !!)


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Sayonara (pending the 08.10.08 childbirth goes well !!)
2. Nonny (hopefully)


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I called last week to make reservations for July 25th and there was still tons of sites left. Getting in the end of August won't be a problem.

Short of any special arrangements for rallies (Sayonara's gonna ask?), the only way they reserve sites guaranteed together is if they're paid for all at once. You have to have the name and address of the occupant of each site in order to do that. When I called last week they were only like 15-20% full in the E+W site area looking forward just a couple of weeks, so filling up isn't a concern.

The options are full hookup ($29), E+W ($25) and 20A electric only ($21). As the end of August is still potential A/C season, I vote against the last option.









Everyone remembers no pets there, right?

Nathan, you still interested?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

no special arrangements for us. maybe if we had a lot more people and everyone was planning to call in a certain time frame. if its just a few of us they think we should be able to be together - no problem.

Dan, should we just plan on a few sites across from the playground. the other spots that wouldnt be bad would be at the west end of the W/E around the bend, these were a little larger. you have more experience there. what do you think?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It's all good. I forgot to mention that the only problem with late reservations will be if you want full hookups.  There's a few really fantastic sites, which were booked all summer months ago. And there's some sites that are really REALLY bad on the inside of the curve ya know.

I've stayed in W/E at various places, and it's all pretty good in that section. Across from the playground is fantastic for that and short walk over to beach, but the outer ring like you mentioned are really big sites. Just so happens our reservations for the 25th weekend are right where you mention on the West end curve. Either of those two areas are I think the best choice.


----------

